# Sears Craftsman Model 944 528397



## cpcs07 (Dec 30, 2015)

Good day:

I am hoping someone might be able to help me.

The spring that holds the drive belt under tension has broken on the above blower.

Sears Parts Direct does not have a listing for my model, probably because it is a Sears Canada machine. The spring is about 5 1/2 inches long with a diameter of about 3/8 inch

I have attached pictures of the spring and the model sticker.

Does anyone know what the US model equivalent would be please? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpcs07 (Dec 30, 2015)

If someone knows what the spring part number would be that would be great too.


----------



## lsettle (Dec 30, 2015)

Once you get the part number. These guys may have it for you. Poulan Pro Murray Sears Noma Craftsman Canadiana Snowblower Canada

*no connection to the website, just wanted to pass it along.


Lawrence


----------



## cpcs07 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks. I managed to get a spring - bought 2 so I have a spare -from a local place in Ottawa called Yarmand on Woodward Avenue. They have a great assortment of parts in stock and they had me fixed up in 10 minutes. Website: Yarmand.ca - Yarmand. They were able to interpret the model number and sold me a 5324414557 traction idler spring for $4.02 Cdn. 

Based on that part number I did some research and it appears that this Craftsman Model is equivalent to a Husqvarna Model 145270 ( 96193007500)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can also call Sears and see if they can look it up for you.

Sears Canada: Parts And Service | Sears Canada

It's odd because all the other Sears Canada blowers I've come across have a model number with a "C" at the beginning ??
But true to form yours won't pull up on the US Searspartsdirect site :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
I don't see why they don't load that info into both the Canadian site and the US site. It would make it so much easier for the owners and they'd be more likely to buy from Sears.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Why have two different numbers in the first place - eh? (couldn't resist!) It makes no sense to have another model number for the same dang machine.. it's bad enough when they decide to re-do thier part numbering schemes like they did about 15 years ago or so when MTD started taking over other manufacturers..... sometimes you can find a cross reference and other times it's not easy.


----------

